# Recommendations on sub eq



## alexa7x23 (Feb 21, 2012)

hi,

i have two subs in my home theater and i am using two individual DSP1124P processors to EQ them..also the software i am using is fuzzmeasure, i just wanted to know if any one had any recommendations on how to get the best out of the supercube 2000 subs using the DSP1124Ps..i will attach a photo of what i analyzed on both subs individually and together..if anyone could help would greatly appreciate if some one could give me info on what to cut and what to boost on my subs and what too look out for? i do know a have a major peak at 35Hz..haha and is there any info on a perfect sub curve for a home theater setup with two subs?

Thankx so much
Alex


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't know anything about fuzzmeasure, but you should checkout REW. You can tell it you're using an 1124, and it will configure all of the filters automatically. You can find all the info you need in the forums here. I can tell you that you're going to need to experiment with placement of the subs to flatten that response before you think about filters. An EQ won't tame that peak.


----------



## alexa7x23 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: recommendations on sub EQ*

Thankx for your reply the only reason I'm not using REW is becuz I'm using an mbox and I guess current it doesn't work properly with REW..


----------



## Diskohouse (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: recommendations on sub EQ*

I would read about dual subwoofer placement and check out REW it's worth the investment!! I have two subs, a Definitive Technology Super Cube I and a B&W ASW1000. From playing around with REW, sub placement and reading....I found the best placement for a flat response is to have the subs placed on the side walls, mid room, across from each other. This gave me the flattest response in a room that is 14'6" x 14'9" x 8'2". When I had the subs corner loaded, the sounded boomy and bloated.......when they were moved out along the wall, they hit hard and clean and still have no issues going subsonic.


----------

